# Druggie Pensioners



## Wooie1958 (Dec 11, 2018)

Come on, own up, which one of you lot is this ?         Cruise couple held over suitcase cocaine - BBC News


----------



## caledonia (Dec 11, 2018)

It would explain a lot of goings on at the meets.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 11, 2018)

I read that there is expected to be a big drop in drug smuggling between the UK and Europe post-Brexit?


This is apparently down to people not being allowed to take their mules abroad as their pet passports won't be valid? 

It must be true.  I read it on the internet.


----------



## harrow (Dec 11, 2018)

Up have to do something to top up your pension, the way prices are going up.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Dec 11, 2018)

Has Don Madge been lieing about his age again?


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 11, 2018)

People like that, really get up my nose .
10kg of Coke?
I hope it was Diet Coke, we don't want obese junkies lying around, do we ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 12, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> People like that, really get up my nose .
> 10kg of Coke?
> I hope it was Diet Coke, we don't want obese junkies lying around, do we ?




Might have know you was in on the job            :scared:           who`s your supplier                       probably that Crafty Cheshire Chappy            :rolleyes2:           :lol-049:         :lol-049:


----------



## grahamandjayne (Dec 12, 2018)

it was for personal use, honestly!


----------



## peter palance (Dec 12, 2018)

*eye*



Pauljenny said:


> People like that, really get up my nose .
> 10kg of Coke?
> I hope it was Diet Coke, we don't want obese junkies lying around, do we ?



i wish you luck as i wave u goot by,if the cap fit,dont come sniffing youle get a nose block,head up keep going,pj


----------



## skippy (Dec 12, 2018)

Looks like the possibility of a life sentence.


----------



## bobj808 (Dec 12, 2018)

There are a lot of older drug couriers/suppliers. When I was working, we did a pensioner whose wife ran a nursery. He kept a large stash under the playground equipment storage shed next to the main nursery building. No sympathy for this greedy pair, know fine the penalties for what would be an easy catch for the authorities. Should have stuck to their cocoa. As usual, their defence will be a bad man made us do it/thought it was packets of Drum/must have been planted.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Dec 12, 2018)

bobj808 said:


> There are a lot of older drug couriers/suppliers. When I was working, we did a pensioner whose wife ran a nursery. He kept a large stash under the playground equipment storage shed next to the main nursery building. No sympathy for this greedy pair, know fine the penalties for what would be an easy catch for the authorities. Should have stuck to their cocoa. As usual, their defence will be a bad man made us do it/thought it was packets of Drum/*must have been planted.*



Can't run that defence when it was found in false bottoms.

Come to think of it could Kim Kardashian be a mule? She has got the ass for it.


----------



## bobj808 (Dec 12, 2018)

They're all crackers. We were at a railway station waiting on a resin courier coming off a train - no other description apart from female. Train comes in and a slip of girl is easily spotted dragging a 2 wheeled case - one of the wheels had buckled under the weight and she was so far bent over dragging it by the telescopic handle her forehead was almost on the platform.


----------

